# Question on Kato Fox Meadow layout



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

Has anyone made the Kato Fox Meadow HO layout?
http://www.katousa.com/cgi-bin/dl/dl.pl?dl.mif,HO-plan-Fox-Meadow.pdf
Does anyone see anything blatantly wrong with this design?
I only found one video on Youtube and my searching has turned up almost nothing which makes me think there might be something bad about the layout.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

It looks good to me. It looks like a fun 2 train layout with some switching for variety. I never built it and haven't been into HO for many years but I used N scale Unitrack and I liked it a lot. It's very reliable. I had no derailments unless I caused them. I would expect HO Unitrack to be as reliable but have no direct experience.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> It looks good to me. It looks like a fun 2 train layout with some switching for variety. I never built it and haven't been into HO for many years but I used N scale Unitrack and I liked it a lot. It's very reliable. I had no derailments unless I caused them. I would expect HO Unitrack to be as reliable but have no direct experience.


Wrong? No, not if that's your taste. A couple of minor quibbles:

1) There is no way to reverse. Once clockwise, always clockwise.
2) 3' reach to the center is a bit much for most people. If you can't get an aisle all the way around, fuhgeddahbowdit.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like a nice layout. Access, as CT Valley has stated, may be a problem. 

I noticed in the You Tube video he had a cutout in the middle of it. If he’s accessing that by a duck under, you can have it. 
Of course, this is an older guy talking. Twenty years ago I wouldn’t have thought twice about it. Lol. 
Please post pics if you build it.


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. 6'x10' is alot bigger when you lay it out than it was when I pictured it in my mind. But I have a nice spot where it will work and allow me access to all sides. I'm sure I could use the space more efficiently, but I enjoy making buildings and scenery more than trying to figure out a track/bench design. I was also looking at the Black River Junction layout that MRR magazine did some time back, but I wouldn't be able to run 2 trains at the same time (which seems like something I might want to do).

I'll be sure to start a thread when I get started.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

OP wrote:
_"I was also looking at the Black River Junction layout that MRR magazine did some time back, but I wouldn't be able to run 2 trains at the same time (which seems like something I might want to do)."_

I have the Black River Jct. plan (with added yard space and additional sidings).
I can easily run two engines at once. This is my normal setup -- through train "goes around" while the local switcher works the diamond and sidings "in between".
I can even get three engines running for short periods of time.

As mentioned above, you'll need a cutout in order to access "the other three feet" on the far side of the layout.
Or... about 24" (at least) of space "behind it". That's what I did with the BRJ plan.
Or... have one of -ends- "against the wall", with the other three sides "open and accessible".

You'd want dcc control.
My standard recommendation is the Roco z21 (little z) system, with the companion TPLink modem. You can control it from any iOS or Android device.
I believe this will be much easier to set up and get running for someone "new to dcc" than almost anything else out there.
EDIT: I see that the "little z" z21 is getting harder to find, but the "big Z" Z21 is still available, though it costs (and does) more.

The "yard in the middle" of the Fox Meadow plan seems to need at least one more track.
Rather than the "long siding" on the extreme right, I'd make that a short spur "on top", and add an additional switch/spur at the bottom, for another industry.

Perhaps another switch/industry in the upper-right-center. Move the "upper crossover" to the left for a little more room.


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks, J.Albert, for the feedback. I setup a 3' deep section on my workbench last night and tried to "work" on the far side. That is quite a reach. I would be able to drop a building there, but would have a hard time doing any scenery work.

So I think I'm back to the Black River layout. I think I'll modify the plan a bit to remove the staging yard for now. I can always add it later. I will be removing the red highlighted (see attached JPG) 111 and 120 pieces and replacing the 401 with a single straight piece. I will then change the 2 green highlighted items (270 and 130) into bumper track.

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*Modified BRJ plan...*

Here are a couple of pics from my "modified BRJ" extension.
I originally built "the extension" 20" wide, instead of 18" as in the original plan.
That extra 2" came in very handy, as the tracks you see were added incrementally as I went along.

I added a runaround, and 3 yard tracks on "one side".
I left the other side with just two tracks.

I added an engine track to the left of the yard ladder.

All switches are the powered #4's, with the exception of the engine track which is a #6 MANUAL (but with an added powered switch machine).

I also added more industrial sidings within the 4x8 (3 more). Now I have plenty of industries "to service", and plenty of yard tracks to hold extra cars.

And of course, my 1970's "Plasticville" freight house!


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

following as I choose which of these two mention layouts with Kato unitrack.
my objective is DCC, 2 mains, while running 3 trains on opposing loops
some kind of turn around also...not gonna happen all at once
thanx for posting


----------

